# Yelllowstone



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Last year Orvis1 invited me to go explore "his favorite place". A place where wild 
Cutthroats live and where no fish has been stocked since the mid '50s sounded pretty 
good to me! The trip was planned and Stevo joined us. The drive to Cooke City was a 
long one but we made it late Thursday and found our home for the next few days. The Grizzly pad cabins. 








We crashed early knowing the next day would require all our energy. 
*Day 1* 
Our goal was Second Meadow of Slough Creek. We arrived at the trail head early. A 
bear was taken out just the day before for harassing campers and the signs were 
posted. 








The initial climb is about a mile long and steep. We took it easy and were accompanied 
by two young grouse for a while. They seemed really tame. 








We got through the first rise and Orvis celebrated with a "Captain Morgan" pose. 
:mrgreen: 








About a mile later we arrived at First Meadow. It was beautiful and we were getting 
excited!
























We hiked on knowing that the better fishing required more effort. 








Along the way Steve found this little guy and we snapped a few photos. 
















2.5 miles after First Meadow we arrived at Second. 








Here we also found where the bear was taken out. The camping area was closed. 








Upon arrival there we noticed another group of five anglers just ahead of us. We 
decided to show good etiquette and give them plenty of room. We hiked on another 
1.5 miles. A few minutes after we got to the river Orvis hooked up. He was a little 
ways off so no pics but he quickly caught three more. Shortly after that I got my 
first on the spinning rod. 








These Cutts are so pretty, rosy cheeks and yellow bellies with lots of spots. Stevo 
hooked up and the skunk was off. 








The rest of the afternoon was spent working up stream another 1.5 miles and 
catching too many of these pretty fish to count! 









































Early in the day it was all about nymphing but as the sun warmed things up the fish 
started taking dries. We threw double dry rigs with the most fish coming on any 
caddis imitation and a few on a sulfer dun. 








































Slough Creek lived up to everything I had heard about it! We marked the end point on Stevos GPS and hours later when we arrived back at the SUV it read 7.6 miles. We were pooped after a 15+ mile day of hiking and fishing. We arrived back at camp late and 
cooked some juicy ribeyes!








After dinner we ate, dressed our blisters and went to bed.

*Day 2* This was a wildlife day! We drove through almost the entire park early in the morning. Our destination was Lewis Lake to try for some more Cutts and possibly Lake Trout from the tubes.

As we drove through the park early in the morning we got to see lots of animals. 
First was this Grizzly. We came around the corner just as it was crossing. Got lots 
of shots of its hind end but it wouldnt turn for a pic.
















Then some big Bison crossing the Yellowstone. 
























Then a nice Mule Deer.
























Then a Wapati that ended up feeding right towards us. 
















































And some more Bison.








We finally made it to Lewis. It was a beautiful lake but the fishing was less than stellar. Just one Brookie for me and a couple small Cutts for the other guys.








































We packed up and headed back to a small hike in lake. Along the way we stopped at a 
popular tourist stop and snapped some pics.
















The lake was breathtaking and worth the hike.








Fishing wasnt fast here but they fish we did catch were healthy and nicely colored.
































*Day 3*
Third and final day of the trip. We had an eight hour drive home so we just fished the morning. 








I tied on a small dark stonefly imitation and the first rock I turned over had this.  















Fishing was great at Soda Butte. Stevo showed lots of patients and stayed at a 
few holes catching a bunch. Orvis and I went further and also did well.








































http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/kylegraf1/Outdoor%20Pics/Yellowstone
/061.jpg








I broke my 5 wt the night before.  So I threw the 8 wt. haha Little heavy for 
these fish but this one made it bend a lot. 
















With the trip complete we stopped on the way home at Wild West Pizza and shared an Extra Large. Perfect ending to a perfect trip. What an awesome place. I was in awe the whole time. Big thanks to Orvis for guiding us around the entire park. Yellowstone is amazing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wholly freaking awesome trip Batman! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> *These Cutts are so pretty, rosy cheeks and yellow bellies with lots of spots.*


I honestly thought you were talking about Stevo, so pretty, with rosy cheeks and yellow bellies.. :|

Wow!!! What a blast....good going guy's, looks like a heck of a good time !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was an EPIC trip and a great way to spend my birthday thanks for the company, the laughs, and all the great food! Can't wait to do it again... Well other than the 15 mile hike.... LOL!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the awesome report and photos. 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

An Excellent Adventure


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i was up there a few weeks ago staying in star valley and managed about a 27 inch fat healthy brown. I wish I could upload the picture but I cant figure this out i tried photo bucket but still saying to many pixels so what the hek anyway. I must say that it is a awesome area up there. I spent 5 days and I cant wait to get back. As far as you guys hiking up in there you have some big ens. Thanks for sharing also wish I could have shared my trip but the freaking photos thing wont work. Good Job you guys.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks awesome guys! I need to get up there sometime.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report and pictures. 
Thanks for taking us with you guys.
Did anyone try a sinking line with buggers?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip. I think you guys should of camped at the Soda Butte camp ground though. The nymph under the rock looks like a Green Drake nymph, either way you had a good imitation. I'd like to fish with Orvis just for the meals alone.

Flydaddy, post up a pic of that 27 incher, if I can post pics on here anyone can. Keep trying.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My goodness you are right!!! Green Drake Nymph. I just started fly fishing this year. Do they live for multiple years like stoneflies? If not it would seem really late for a Green Drake to be in nymph stage??


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o180 ... 34/130.jpg

there has got be a easier way to post pictures on here. I do not want to hi jack someones thread so if it comes across that way i dont mean to. its a un official measurment also. In such a state of shock and not wanting to kill the fish after a good fight the wife snaped the pictures and the picture does no justice to the fish, its on its side, you cant see the tail, so i measured my arm in the picture and its 27 inch so pretty close maybe. I havent caught browns in years yet alone faught one that had pure pissed off in him but he did. The other ones I couldnt catch but could see were just huge to say the least.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

WHOLLY MOLLY ! Totally awesome pictures, what a great way to spend a birthday, the dynamic duo in Yellowstone, rippen lips. Thanks for sharing, lots of places up there to fish on my bucket list.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good night!! Flydaddy!! That is an absolute monster! Looks 27 to me. Nice work. Was that a river? PM me if you want.

And thanks for all the comments!! Its fun to share a good trip!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Awesome Report and trip! I'm drooling...


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome trip guys. I'm extremely jealous!

Great fish, great animals, and great scenery!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Oustanding!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

here's the photo flydaddy:
(you just need to insert the text from the img box in photobucket)









Looks like a good trip boys. Nortah, how old is the baby? My wife sent me on a trip last year when our baby was only about 3 weeks old, and only about a week and half out of NICU. viewtopic.php?f=61&t=18485 it's gotta be postpartum something


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great trip guys! Beautiful cutts and some great scenery.

15 mile day? Nice trek.

Kyle, your wife is either incredibly understanding...


...Or she hates you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahaha, I would like to think she is just understanding. Our baby turned 3 weeks old while I was gone. She wasnt too happy about me going. In the end I actually had to fly her home to Arizona for the weekend. :mrgreen: She had lots of fun there but it was a pretty expensive weekend. Totally worth it though!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Is that a pack of bacon I see in the back of Orvis's waders ? Did you forget the bear spray Nor-tah ?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny thing is this was the only weekend that would work, my wife is due in 3 weeks and I didn't want to chance it any later than that. Pack doesn't everyone carry bacon I never leave home without a package... HMMM BACON>>> (in my best homer simpson voice)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome report of the trip guys. I had a blast. Thanks to both of you guys for making it enjoyable and definately memorable. Awesome fishing, best place on earth with 2 of the coolest guys I know and good food.  The blisters are heeling and Im finally starting to move again like a 29 year old guy rather than a 90 year old guy after the 15 miler :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Funny thing is this was the only weekend that would work, my wife is due in 3 weeks and I didn't want to chance it any later than that. Pack doesn't everyone carry bacon I never leave home without a package... HMMM BACON>>> (in my best homer simpson voice)


Kyle didn't need to sneak that in on you- I think he can out run you-------- and me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome report! I really need to make it up there. I've never been there before, and really want to. Good fishing guys!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Is that a pack of bacon I see in the back of Orvis's waders ? Did you forget the bear spray Nor-tah ?


Bacon or not, they're lucky a pack of wolves didnt chase them down and steal their fish! //dog//

No cake for orvis1? kinda hard to put a bunch of candles in a ribeye... :?

Good going guys! looks like a spectacular trip.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Dang, looks like an amazing trip!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds awesome! I need to go there.    :shock: 8) :lol: _(O)_ :O•-: o-||


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice job, I was up there on the July 30 and 31. Never fished it before so it was a learning experience and since I was alone I had to figure some out. Started out slow and ended up catching quite a few over on Soda Butte and Lamar River. Sure is beautiful up there. Hope to make it a yearly run.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, I gotta give credit to the boards. I PMd a few people and got great advice. Plus I met Orvis on here and he was the best guide you could ask for. Did you have any run ins with Bison on the Lamar??


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Yellowstone is the most beautiful place in the world, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome looking trip...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Yeah, I gotta give credit to the boards. I PMd a few people and got great advice. Plus I met Orvis on here and he was the best guide you could ask for. Did you have any run ins with Bison on the Lamar??


If this was for me. Yes I did, they were bed down in some brush not far from where I was fishing. I could hear them snorting and rooting around then next think I know there was about 30 of them coming out of the brush. They got to about 50 to 60 yards from me before I decided they could have my fishing run.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, that was to you. That valley looks like the savana. Pretty cool. I was watching for them while fishing there but only a lone bull passed by and quite a ways off.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome is the only word i can come up with.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am surprised your wife let you go Nortah with that new little girl at home. Nice trip thanks for the report.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We had to time it just right 3 weeks after Nortah's baby was born and three weeks before my little guy comes. It was tricky but it worked out.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah and I sent the Wifey home to Arizona which she loved. Grandma got to see the baby, wife got to watch monsoon rains, she was in 115* I was in 35*, we were both in heaven. :mrgreen: 

I did miss the little one but it did work out great.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

7.6 miles back huh? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all. I'm totally jealous! Great post!


----------

